# Anyone in Umbria



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Ciao,

Recently moved to a small village near Todi, Umbria and wondered if anyone else was in the area?

Would like to meet expats for a coffee and a chat to trade experiences and find out more about the area!


----------

